# 1967 GTO Door Molding Removal



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hello 

Can some one explain how to remove the molding from the bottom of the door. Page 17-41 Item 32
The Fisher Body Manuel states it uses screws and Base Clips.
The clip is referred to as a W Base Clip in the manual Fig 17-1 E on page 17-2

Special tool needed? 

Thanks


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

In the search bar punch in upper door molding removal. Unfortunately there is a screw behind the vent window and would probably need removal.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

RMTZ67 said:


> In the search bar punch in upper door molding removal. Unfortunately there is a screw behind the vent window and would probably need removal.


Thanks for the response but I am not asking about this Molding I am asking about the piece on the bottom of the Door.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

this may help:









1967 rocker clips help


Hi, I am finishing a 1967 GTO hardtop. I need to see, (photos)of the rocker panel clips on a car to figure out how to install my clips. I have the first design rocker stainless that attaches inside the door well. also need to see the rear quarter clips on the car. Any instruction or tips on how...




www.gtoforum.com


----------

